# safari bloqué sur  booking/facebook



## barbicaja (9 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un ipad pro, et pour une raison que j'ignore , en essayant de m'identifier sur boooking.com à travers Facebook ( j'avais oublié mon mon de passe booking) je suis resté figé sur la page "connectez-vous à votre compte Facebook pour vous connecter à booking.com. en résumé je ne peux plus me connecter à safari.
pouvez-vous m'aider ?.
par avance merci.


----------



## barbicaja (9 Janvier 2016)

barbicaja a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai fait l'acquisition d'un ipad pro, et pour une raison que j'ignore , en essayant de m'identifier sur boooking.com à travers Facebook ( j'avais oublié mon mon de passe booking) je suis resté figé sur la page "connectez-vous à votre compte Facebook pour vous connecter à booking.com. en résumé je ne peux plus me connecter à safari.
> pouvez-vous m'aider ?.
> par avance merci.


J'ai trouvé la solution:éteindre complètement l'ipad et le rallumer.


----------

